# Geordies



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

85% Of geordies say they love sex in the shower........

The other 15% havent been to Prison yet :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Can't wait to tell that one to my Geordie Dad in the morning.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Southern shandy drinking poof [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Southern shandy drinking poof [smiley=argue.gif]


I am from originally Durham, so you may be right :wink: :-*


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

pmsl


----------

